# Why would the Jews want the gentiles to have a fair system of legal justice?



## gordon 2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can someone explain No. # 7? What was the basis for this, if this information is factual? Source Jewish law, wikipedia


Gentiles and Jewish law

Judaism has always held that gentiles are obliged only to follow the seven Noahide Laws; these are laws that the Oral Law derives from the covenant God made with Noah after the flood, which apply to all descendants of Noah (all living people). The Noahide laws are derived in the Talmud (Tractate Sanhedrin 57a), and are listed here:

1.Murder is forbidden.
2.Theft is forbidden.
3.Sexual immorality is forbidden.
4.Eating flesh cut from a still-living animal is forbidden.
5.Belief in and worship of, or prayer to, "idols" is forbidden.
6.Blaspheming against God is forbidden.
7.Society must establish a fair system of legal justice to administer law honestly.
The details of these laws are codified from the Talmudic texts in the Mishneh Torah. They can be found mainly in chapter 9 and 10 of Hilkhoth Melakhim u'Milhamothehem in Sefer Shoftim of the Mishneh Torah.

Recently, portions of these laws were codified in a book called The Divine Code. Another volume is still in the works. These laws are scattered all over the Torah and Talmud and are being compiled into these books and is considered to be the equivalent to the Shulchan Aruch/Jewish Codified laws for the non-Jews.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2011)

My guess is that Jews will always be a minority and Gentiles will always be a majority.  In that case, the minority would always want a fair and just legal system.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 3, 2011)

Or Because The Very Basic Human Rights Calls for a fair Judicial system and so does God ?


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Or Because The Very Basic Human Rights Calls for a fair Judicial system and so does God ?



So were does or how does God call for this regards the Jews and Gentiles? Where is it derived from in scripture?

Thou shall not bear false withness? or is it other?


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 4, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> So were does or how does God call for this regards the Jews and Gentiles? Where is it derived from in scripture?
> 
> Thou shall not bear false withness? or is it other?



The "Torah"


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> The "Torah"



OK. So is this justice part or seperate of the justice we are use to hearing about regrads church. Justice usually means goodwill. Is a fair legal justice system part of this usual "goodwill" justice. If so what is the link?


----------



## rayjay (Mar 4, 2011)

How about tolerance? They tolerate people with beliefs different from their own as long as there is reciprocity.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 16, 2014)

*Noahide laws*

I'm also interested in the Noahide laws; the laws that apply to all of mankind after the great flood.  If Christians aren't expected to even TRY to comply with all the laws of Moses that were meant for the original covenant with Abraham's people (the Jews), it seems fitting that we can at least obey the pre-covenant commandments.

So I do some Google searching and I see a number of bible verses that have to do with justice, judging fairly, dispute resolution, etc.

Which ones of these can be said to support Noahide laws that were either given outside of the rest of the Jewish law or which were otherwise identified as universal and immutable codes of conduct?

 Exodus 23:3 and 23:6
Leviticus 19:15 and 19:35
Deuteronomy 1:17 and 16:18, 16:19

Proverbs 18:5 and 31:9
2 Chronicles 19:6


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 17, 2014)

In recent years, the term "Noahide" has come to refer to non-Jews who strive to live in accord with the seven Noachide Laws; the terms "observant Noahide" or "Torah-centered Noahides" would be more precise but are infrequently used. Support for the use of Noahide in this sense can be found with the Ritva, who uses the term Son of Noah to refer to a Gentile who keeps the seven laws, but is not a Ger Toshav.[19] The rainbow, referring to the Noachide or First Covenant (Genesis 9), is the symbol of many organized Noahide groups, following Genesis 9:12–17. A non-Jew of any ethnicity or religion is referred to as a bat ("daughter") or ben ("son") of Noah. However, most organizations that call themselves בני נח (b'nei noach, "Sons of Noah") are composed of gentiles who are keeping the Noachide Laws.[citation needed]

Maimonides[edit]

The Jewish scholar Maimonides (13th century) held that Gentiles may have a part in the world to come just by observing Noahide law. He writes in his book of laws:"[20]


Anyone who accepts upon himself and carefully observes the Seven Commandments is of the Righteous of the Nations of the World and has a portion in the World to Come. This is as long as he accepts and performs them because (he truly believes that) it was the Holy One, Blessed Be He, Who commanded them in the Torah, and that is was through Moses our Teacher we were informed that the Sons of Noah had already been commanded to observe them. But if he observes them because he convinced himself, then he is not considered a Resident Convert and is not of the Righteous of the Nations of the World, but merely one of their wise.[21]

Some later editions of the Mishnah Torah differ by one letter and read “Nor one of their wise men.” The later reading is narrower. Spinoza read Maimonides as using nor and accused him of being narrow and particularistic. Other philosophers such as Hermann Cohen and Moses Mendelssohn have used more inclusive interpretations of the passage by Maimonides.[22] In either reading, Maimonides appears to exclude philosophical Noahides from being Righteous Gentiles. Thus Maimonides wants to emphasis that a truly Righteous Gentile follows the seven laws because they are divinely revealed and thus are followed out of obedience to God; WIKIPEDIA


----------

